# Turtlewax "black box" review



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Below is a picture of whats included, this is the US version but the UK type is similar and essentially you get the same kit in the box. Except the UK version comes with 2 microfibre cloths too!










*Price and availability:*

I paid £24.99 from halfords but I bet it can be had for cheaper online.

*Used on:*

my 2007 VW Passat estate

*Instructions:*

I didnt pay much attention to these but I washed the car using the 2 bucket method as standard and dried.

The box says to use the cloth in the box to apply the pre wax cleaner which is a bit like a large dried out wet wipe in consistency. I opted for a microfibre application pad as its just easier. The pre wax cleaner is similar in consistency to most liquid waxes and went on very easily indeed. A little of this dark grey paste goes a long way and I used hardly any of it. Instructions say to let it haze and then using the black detailing spray buff it off a panel at a time. I found that the detailing spray added nothing to this part of the process and actually made it slightly more difficult to remove. In the end I just buffed with one of the two microfibre cloths. It leaves a great finish but didnt remove some of the bonded contaminants on the car (I did this on purpose to see how well it faired, the car does need claying but Im waiting until spring).

Once the whole car was done it was onto the carnuba blend wax. Again this went on very easily and dried to a haze quickly. I used the supplied foam applicator pad which is pretty good quality in my opinion. Did the whole car and then followed round panel by panel buffing as I went. This has a similar consistency to the pre wax cleaner and is also dark grey in colour.

*Ease of use:*

Both the pre wax cleaner and the carnuba blend wax go on and off very easily as long as you allpy it thinly. In places where it was a little thick it did take a bit more elbow grease. Generally though very easy.

*Finish:*

Fairly impressive for something thats quite cheap!



















*Value for money:*

I think for £25 its not bad. It certainly does a good job but Im interested to see how long it lasts. Considering you get a generous amount of black detailing spray, pre wax cleaner & carnuba blend wax not forgetting the 2 microfibre cloths, pre wax cleaner cloth & a foam applicator pad, its a pretty good deal. I reckon there is enough product supplied to do my passat about 20-25 times.

I plan on using the black detailing spray for giving the car a quick wipe over from time to time or after just a quick wash.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Good review! It'll be interesting to see how long it lasts :?:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

It will indeed.

The cars going to be sat on the driveway for 2 1/2 weeks while we are away so will be interesting to see how well it fares.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Certainly shows off that Panther Black nicely!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Interested to know if this still get's the thumbs up? or are there better options available for the price?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

True... 6 months on, how was the longevity?


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Great review,

I think Il buy this kit cheap and every thing you need.

thanks

Rich


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

I got some of this a couple of months ago, for my present car, black magic octavia vrs...I found it pretty messy to use, but turned out well, quite impressed, but not vic concourse standard...however, I had a couple of minor stone chips on the bonnet, and although it obviously didn't get rid of them, it 'hid' them very well.
I didn't think it was worth £25, but a couple of weeks ago, halfords were doing a bogof, so i got another couple, in preparation for my new TT..£25 for 2 is a super bargain, and if you have any minor chips or scratches, go for it


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

toonmal said:


> I got some of this a couple of months ago, for my present car, black magic octavia vrs...I found it pretty messy to use, but turned out well, quite impressed, but not vic concourse standard...however, I had a couple of minor stone chips on the bonnet, and although it obviously didn't get rid of them, it 'hid' them very well.
> I didn't think it was worth £25, but a couple of weeks ago, halfords were doing a bogof, so i got another couple, in preparation for my new TT..£25 for 2 is a super bargain, and if you have any minor chips or scratches, go for it


Thanks for the above, but I was under the impression this was more a wax and shine as opposed to repair kit?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

It is, but the wax 'beds into' defects, and although it doesn't fix them, it hides them...very well too


----------

